# Upside down blueberry polenta cake



## dirtsailor2003

Vegetable oil for greasing pan
1 ⅓ cup sugar, divided
3 cups blueberries
2 large eggs
Finely grated zest of 1 large orange
⅔ cup orange juice
⅔ cup olive oil (not extra virgin) or sunflower oil
½ cup regular or instant polenta
1 ¼ cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon salt

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and line base and sides of a 9-inch-square cake pan with baking parchment, and grease the parchment. Sprinkle 1/3 cup sugar over base of pan, and cover evenly with blueberries.

In a large mixing bowl, combine eggs, 1 cup sugar and orange zest. Whisk until pale and thick. Add orange juice and oil, and whisk until blended. In a separate bowl, whisk together polenta, flour, baking powder and salt. Add flour mixture to egg mixture, whisking until smooth. Pour into prepared pan.

Bake for about 45 to 55 minutes, until golden brown and springy to the touch, and a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool cake on a rack for about 5 minutes. Carefully invert cake onto a serving plate, and slowly peel off parchment paper. Serve warm or at room temperature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one

That looks amazing!:drool


----------



## b-one

How about a sliced shot?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> That looks amazing!:drool



Thanks Bone! We'll find out soon. It's let of our Easter breakfast. Smells really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'll try and remember to get one!


----------



## SmokinAl

Dang that looks good Case!







   Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good Case!
> 
> Thumbs Up   Al



Thanks Al!


----------



## tropics

Case that does sound pretty good.I.ll check back on the slice

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Over half the cake is gone! It is really tasty. We will make it again for sure. Once we have raspberries this summer I think we will try them instead of blueberries. Replace the orange zest with lemon.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one

Oh yeah!:drool:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

It was a hit. Easy to make, and tastes fantastic. If blueberry isn't you cup of teas this would work with other fruits too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice Case, looks real tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks great. I am a big fan of blueberry. My MlL made a great pineapple upside down cake. I miss it and her...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great. I am a big fan of blueberry. My MlL made a great pineapple upside down cake. I miss it and her...JJ



It's really good JJ. The possibilities to change it up are endless!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Case, looks real tasty !  Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin! Your Sous Chefs would love making this. Super simple and tasty!


----------



## atomicsmoke

Interesting....never thought about polenta in a desert context. Kudos for creativity.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

atomicsmoke said:


> Interesting....never thought about polenta in a desert context. Kudos for creativity.


It adds a really nice flavor and texture. It was a good cake, we'll be making it again.


----------



## HalfSmoked

For this one you sure got my attention. Love upside down cakes and I had already thought about other fruit opions such as pears and peaches Oh of course pineapple too it is just endless great post.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003

HalfSmoked said:


> For this one you sure got my attention. Love upside down cakes and I had already thought about other fruit opions such as pears and peaches Oh of course pineapple too it is just endless great post.
> 
> Warren


Thank you!

Yes the fruit topping can be whatever. Even adding saffron to the mix would be good. Could even make rosemary work. Hmmm a savory cake...


----------



## atomicsmoke

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Even adding saffron to the mix would be good. Could even make rosemary work. Hmmm a savory cake...


Now you really got my attention.


----------



## chilerelleno

OMG'osh does that look delicious.
Blueberries are one of my faves!

POINT!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ChileRelleno said:


> OMG'osh does that look delicious.
> Blueberries are one of my faves!
> 
> POINT!



Thanks CR. 

Think about this, add in sone habenero jelly... Sweet Heat!  Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## chilerelleno

Ha! I just happen to have some killer Habenero jelly in the fridge, but I'll not contaminate Blueberries with it and vice versa.
My Habenero jelly is for biscuits and sausage, lamb and pork chops.


----------



## disco

Looks beautiful, Case! Points for the recipe!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Disco said:


> Looks beautiful, Case! Points for the recipe!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco! I'm going to make it again this weekend, it's that good!


----------



## chilerelleno

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Disco! I'm going to make it again this weekend, it's that good!


I'm planning on trying it this weekend too.
I'm thinking some buttercream or cream cheese frosting drizzled over it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ChileRelleno said:


> I'm planning on trying it this weekend too.
> I'm thinking some buttercream or cream cheese frosting drizzled over it.



I'm not a big sweet fan, or a frosting fan. But I bet that would be A-Okay. 

I'm concocting a savory version. Will try that one soon too.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Yup I go along with you on that not much on frostings rather have plain cake with out any frosting like upside downers and cakes like apple crumb and the likes. I'm also not a ruin anything with cream cheese guy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker

That looks really good DS.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

nepas said:


> That looks really good DS.


Thank you!


----------



## browneyesvictim

That looks pretty! Polenta, eh? Interesting!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Browneyesvictim said:


> That looks pretty! Polenta, eh? Interesting!


It's good. The polenta adds good flavor and texture.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Just saw this Case.  Miss Linda's gonna hate you for this.  LOL.  It's been quite a while since any new deserts were posted and she's on her diet again.  I love upside down cakes and the options are limitless so you gotta know I'll be trying this one very soon.

Never thought about adding polenta to a cake before.

POINTS!!!!

Please be sure to post the savory version when you come up with a good one.

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'm back trying to get this thing to print but it won't do it. Oh well I guess I'll just hand write it. But I got ya what's the difference between round and square it looks like you used a round pan and directions say a square pan?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003

GaryHibbert said:


> Just saw this Case.  Miss Linda's gonna hate you for this.  LOL.  It's been quite a while since any new deserts were posted and she's on her diet again.  I love upside down cakes and the options are limitless so you gotta know I'll be trying this one very soon.
> 
> Never thought about adding polenta to a cake before.
> 
> POINTS!!!!
> 
> Please be sure to post the savory version when you come up with a good one.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm back trying to get this thing to print but it won't do it. Oh well I guess I'll just hand write it. But I got ya what's the difference between round and square it looks like you used a round pan and directions say a square pan?? :biggrin:
> 
> Warren



When I make upside down cakes I typically use a spring form pan, or a Dutch oven. This go around was the spring form pan. Grease pan (helps parchment stick tomsides) put in parchment grease parchment. I used spray.


----------



## sveanooo

loooooks gooood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ... Thanks for recipe


----------



## dirtsailor2003

sveanooo said:


> loooooks gooood :drool:  ... Thanks for recipe



Thank you! Was going to make one this weekend, but we have to make a carrot cake for my FIL birthday. That's his favorite.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Polenta is just cornmeal right?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Polenta is just cornmeal right?


Basically. Polenta is a courser grind though. So texture wise it is different.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Basically. Polenta is a courser grind though. So texture wise it is different.


I can't find any but I have medium grind cornmeal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I can't find any but I have medium grind cornmeal.


That will probably work.


----------

